# mein gcc hat seine 32Bit fähigkeit verloren (~amd64)

## iluminat23

ich wollte heute ein update von portage machen dan bekomme ich gleich zu anfang diese meldung

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc: /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.2/: Is a directory

 * No valid multilib environment found!

 * Building without multilib support. If

 * you want to have multilib support,

 * emerge gcc with "multilib" in your

 * useflags.
```

 meine erste reaktion war natürlich dies:  :Shocked: 

daraufhin schaute ich mach ob ich beim letzten kompilieren eventuell vergessen habe multilib bei den useflags an zu geben. emerge -vp gcc gibt das aus

```
sys-devel/gcc-3.4.3.20050110  -bootstrap -boundschecking -build -debug +fortran -gcj +gtk -hardened (-ip28) +multilib -multislot (-n32) (-n64) +nls -nocxx -objc -static (-uclibc)
```

 also das schein auch nicht das problem zu sein. somit habe ich nochmal die glibc kompiliert, da ich letztes mal "nptl" als useflag mit angegeben hatte was ich bisher noch nie habe. glibc ist nun wieder im alten zustand aber immer noch nix mit multilib. habe auch schon emul-linux-x86-baselibs neu emerged. wenn ich ein einfaches c-programm mit gcc32 kompilieren will bekomme ich: 

```
$ gcc32 size_of.c

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lc

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
```

das gleiche bekomme ich auch wenn ich gcc versuhe neu zu kompilieren:

```
/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/../../libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/../../libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.so when searching for -lc

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: skipping incompatible /usr/lib/libc.a when searching for -lc

/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lc

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [32/libgcc_s_32.so] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.3.20050110/work/build/gcc'

make[2]: *** [stmp-multilib] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.3.20050110/work/build/gcc'

make[1]: *** [stage1_build] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.3.20050110/work/build/gcc'

make: *** [profiledbootstrap] Error 2
```

habe es auch schon mit einer älteren gcc version versucht.

mfg philipp

----------

